# Verfremdung von Bildern..



## matzina (21. Juni 2004)

Hi! kann mir irgendjemand helfen?

 bin auf der suche nach einem Tutorial bei dem ich beispielsweise einer Kuh Zebrastreiefen machen kann. (wie Bennetton-Werbung)

oder irgendwelche anderen Verfremdungs-Tutorials mit Tieren

viele
grüße..


----------



## Fineas (21. Juni 2004)

Also die Benetton Werbung kenn ich leider nicht ... von daher wäre ein ein Bild oder etwas nähere Beschreibung schon sinnvoll.

Ansonsten tritt die gemeine Zebrakuh zumeist auf den Bildschirmen von Photoshop Usern auf. Als Anleitung: einfach ein paar Streifen über den Torso und dann das Ganze mit dem Versetzen-Filter anpassen und mit dem richten Ebenenmodus übereinanderlegen. Im Forum nach "Versetzen" suchen, falls mehr Infos nötig sind.

Immer wieder toll, auf was für Ideen die Leute hier kommen.

Anlage ist nur ein "schnelles" Beispiel ohne Anspruch auf Perfektion.

Foto-Quelle: http://www.blackstein.de/exkursionen/urwald-a9-260502/urwald-a9.html


----------



## Fineas (21. Juni 2004)

Oder wenns etwas mehr Zebra sein soll ... einfach ein Zebra-Muster googeln und drüberlegen:


----------



## matzina (21. Juni 2004)

genau wie das untere Bild habe ich mir das vorgestellt! 

habe leider noch nie was von diesm "Versetzen-Filter" gehört -  werde mal das Forum durchstöbern..

aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Fineas (21. Juni 2004)

Also das untere Bild ist in der Machart noch einfacher. 

Ein Zebramuster googeln. Ich habe das aus dem unten angefügten Bild genommen, weils schon auf einer Kuh drauf war (die einzige, die sich auftreiben ließ). Das Muster Ausschneiden, stretchen und passig auf dem Kuhkörper einfügen. Bei mir sind das so 3 Mustersegmente geworden. Einmal der Rumpf, dann die Beine und seperat der Kuhschädel. Das ganze auf multiplizieren, ggf etwas weniger Deckkraft, fertig.


----------



## Salamibrot (7. April 2011)

Hallo, ich muss auch eine Verfremdung für den Kunstunterricht machen und hab das einfach mal gegoogelt. Nun bin ich hierdrauf gestoßen. Ich habe leider nur sehr wenig ahnung von photoshop. Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Ich bin auch für verschiedene ideen für eine verfremdung offen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. April 2011)

Hallo Salamibrot und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de.

Geht es dir konkret um die Umsetzung mit Photoshop oder willst du erstmal Ideen zusammengetragen wissen? Als Inspirationsquelle könnte bspw. http://www.worth1000.com/ dienen, welche schon öfters Contests veranstaltet haben, in denen Tiere oder Gegenstände verfremdet wurden.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Salamibrot (8. April 2011)

Hallo und vielen dank.
Im moment geht es mir mehr um die umsetzung.. 
Kennt ihr da ein gutes tutorial?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. April 2011)

Nun, einen Anhaltspunkt hat Fineas ja schon gegeben. Woran hapert es denn genau?


----------

